# Flying with avy backpacks in US



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

US airport security (TSA) are not always the brightest folks and sometimes can act like high school bullies.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ekb18c said:


> US airport security (TSA) are not always the brightest folks and sometimes can act like high school bullies.


That's because most were.

Somehow on this past flight from Denver through seattle to Bend and back again I was green flagged. I got expedited service and they barely even glanced at my bags on the xray. I am not sure how that happened but I want that to happen every time.


----------



## snowbadger (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

with international shipping being the ridiculously expensive boondoggle that it is,..? This probably isn't practical for any of you EU'ers. (…sorry nen's!)  

But if AV packs cause the same kinds of security cluster fuck for domestic travel,..? It might be less hassle to consider shipping one's AVY pack, cartridges and all, to you intended resort ahead of time. Have it waiting there for your arrival, and then just have it shipped back home before you leave!

This would at least eliminate any possibility of a missed flight or connection, should TSA's high school drop out security people go getting their panties all in a bunch over them. :shrug:

Just a thought! :dunno:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, Chomps, shipping could be another option. Also to rent cartridges locally - if possible. 

Tho, if you just put cartridges AND avy bag into the checked bag, you also shouldn't have a problem, at least that's my lessons learned. 

Then you're just left with the problem of lost luggage - happened to us both times coming home from the US , funny enough, they found and delivered all 4 bags/boardbags separately i.e. on different days. But on the way home, that's actually fine for me. We were travelling pretty light on the train/bus/car ride back home, as opposed to the hauling heavy bag n boardbag on the rest of the trip


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

it's TSA...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

cookiedog said:


> it's TSA...


I'm super pale and unconspiciously looking. Your average neighborhood girl dressed in casual mountaineering clothing; with Swiss accent. Helps zero.

Another funny thing: they confiscate things like a tiny nail clip (whoooo; can't stop laughing abt the potential threat of such a thing), but if you order a beer in the plane of certain airlines, you'll get a decent sized glass bottle... :laugh:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, I had beers on my flights and was surprised to get a thick glass bottle. Easily breakable to turn into a sharp weapon.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> US airport security (TSA) are not always the brightest folks and sometimes can act like high school bullies.


This may sound like a huge generalization but it has been my experience as someone who does a LOT of travelling - airport security personnel are NOT a highly trained group of people, and they do not care much about individual travelers. Many are ignorant of even the most routine types of travel accessories and when in doubt they simply say some sort of pre-determined response such as 'not allowed'. Even when asked to explain why said item is 'not allowed' they often cannot explain and continue with the 'not allowed' garbage instead of giving you a legitimate reason. 

One case in point - last month I was travelling from Vancouver to Nevada. Guy in front of me goes through security with his carry-on including a shaving razor and shaving cream in a pressurized can (I saw both items because he had to open his bag for security). Guy few spots behind me also had the same items and was stopped while the guy in front went through no problem. Same people at the gate and operating the scanner - seriously, so much for homeland security and really, I mean -WTF is with these people? While I was putting my shoes/belt/ect... back on 2nd guy asks why the first guy was allowed to go through with the same items (everyone within 10feet of the 1st guy saw his shaving razor/cream - security says the dreaded- "Gather your items and come with us".

Anyway, these days I pack as though an idiot will be looking at my carry on and although the baggage fees that are common now are a total cash-grab, I will often check an item and pay instead of taking a risk that an idiotic security person won't know the difference between a laptop and a hybrid-tablet and ask me to go with them to the 'room'. 

Sorry for the rant. Back on topic, it doesn't surprise me the least bit that it took multiple security personnel to determine what an avalanche back-pack is and how it works. Such is the world we live in now. 

That has been my experience, yours may have been different.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

My ex-girlfriend would carry a 2" blade pocket knife I gave her in her purse. She flew for work just about every week and never thought to take it out of her purse when doing so. TSA never said a thing to her in probably 20+ flights. Meanwhile, I get my half empty deodorant confiscated because it was labelled as 4oz. Despite my use of simple math to explain that it was half empty, so it was only 2oz, they wouldn't allow it. Not to mention it was a solid deodorant, not a liquid.

TSA agents are generally just people who wanted to be cops but are too stupid to pass the entrance exam. They still get their power trip inconveniencing people, but don't get a gun (thank god).


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I travel all the time and I mean all the time. Half of it internationally. Aside from a a lost bag here and there can't say I had any major incidents. Only once the agent questioned me about a migraine medication I normally carry with me, but it was a minor thing. My cousin on the other hand has a curse on her. I don't remember a single time she wasn't stopped at controls. Over the years it's gotten so bad that when we travel we usually leave earlier for the airport because we know she will go into the room. It's like an inside joke now. A couple of weeks ago she was stopped at HKIA, the agents took her shoes and tried to peel the insole off. She didn't even bother to object.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> ...TSA agents are generally just people who wanted to be cops but are too stupid to pass the entrance exam. They still get their power trip inconveniencing people, but don't get a gun (thank god).


Actually,.. it's usually the Psych eval that trips most of 'em up! (...I've known a few guys over the years! :blink: ) Pretty scary shit when you see what can and _does_ frequently pass those psych tests! :eyetwitch2:

:shrug:


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info! 

On a side note, I recently found out you can't fly with bear spray (checked or carry-on). I guess you wouldn't want one of those going off in the cabin :eyetwitch2:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

TSA is bullshit. They're the guys who can't even be cops and most cops are more worthless than a ski lift in Florida.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Noreaster said:


> I travel all the time and I mean all the time. Half of it internationally. Aside from a a lost bag here and there can't say I had any major incidents. Only once the agent questioned me about a migraine medication I normally carry with me, but it was a minor thing. My cousin on the other hand has a curse on her. I don't remember a single time she wasn't stopped at controls. Over the years it's gotten so bad that when we travel we usually leave earlier for the airport because we know she will go into the room. It's like an inside joke now. A couple of weeks ago she was stopped at HKIA, the agents took her shoes and tried to peel the insole off. She didn't even bother to object.


Is she hot? I travel a lot too and I've definitely noticed that hot chicks definitely get more attention than most.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Is she hot? I travel a lot too and I've definitely noticed that hot chicks definitely get more attention than most.


For women our age hotness is somewhat past its shelf life. My money is still on the curse.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Noreaster said:


> *For women our age hotness is somewhat past its shelf life.* My money is still on the curse.


I won't comment on what a "crock" _that_ is,..!  But if your sis thinks that's true? Maybe she's _trying_ to get groped?  :lol:

:hairy:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have nothing constructive to add other than I am *ALWAYS* stopped by security and "randomly" checked. Seriously, every single flight. We almost missed a flight back home from Aruba due to this once.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> I have nothing constructive to add other than I am *ALWAYS* stopped by security and "randomly" checked. Seriously, every single flight. We almost missed a flight back home from Aruba due to this once.


Not to come off as insulting you,.. But considering what Noreaster has already mentioned combined with your comments in the "workout" thread? Maybe it's the "manoobs" responsible for getting you groped?   :lol:

Now you've all got me worried about the next time I fly for fear of getting felt up myself!! :blink: Somebody should do something about those "handsy" bastards!!!   :laugh:



:hairy:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> Not to come off as insulting you,.. But considering what Noreaster has already mentioned combined with your comments in the "workout" thread? Maybe it's the "manoobs" responsible for getting you groped?   :lol:
> 
> Now you've all got me worried about the next time I fly for fear of getting felt up myself!! :blink: Somebody should do something about those "handsy" bastards!!!   :laugh:
> 
> :hairy:


Haha you bastard!

I'm sure its more the beard than my size and weight. Though I suppose maybe they think "if shit went down, this guy could cause trouble"? :laugh:

I generally don't get felt up either. I just get brought to some area and they have me remove my shoes and then they ruffle through my bag. Last time it was the pink carry-on I was carrying for my wife. Nice and manly. Also, it is never any women doing the inspecting, just dudes.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> Haha you bastard!...


LoL,..! Glad you could see I was just bustin' your chops! :laugh: 

I can joke about it, only because I've gotten quite "_buxom_" myself over the last 10-12 months! :facepalm3: :sad: 

To be honest, I always hated flying! Not because it scares me, but because I hate the crowds, being treated like cattle, (…small seats and my fat ass!) The long lines and waits, missed or delayed flights, lost luggage, you name it! I think I'd go absolutely nuts if I was required to fly alla time for work! :facepalm1:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> LoL,..! Glad you could see I was just bustin' your chops! :laugh:
> 
> I can joke about it, only because I've gotten quite "_buxom_" myself over the last 10-12 months! :facepalm3: :sad:
> 
> To be honest, I always hated flying! Not because it scares me, but because I hate the crowds, being treated like cattle, (…small seats and my fat ass!) The long lines and waits, missed or delayed flights, lost luggage, you name it! I think I'd go absolutely nuts if I was required to fly alla time for work! :facepalm1:


I've come to realize you have a sense of humor and aren't a dick. Sometimes humor and sarcasm is tough online, but your abundant use of smilies helps! :rofl4:

I'm in that same boat as you with flying. I'm just not a fan of being cooped up in a tube for 6-10 hours. The seats are tiny also, like you said. However, flying with my wife is nice. She's pretty small, so I get to use some of her space too! :laugh:


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I think I'd go absolutely nuts if I was required to fly alla time for work! :facepalm1:


You get to used to it like anything else. That and business class seats help too.


----------

